# Me playing (hope you like the Stones)



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

From a recent gig:

[video=youtube_share;LWczEeSl4r4]http://youtu.be/LWczEeSl4r4[/video]

[video=youtube_share;VlIliKCMiJs]http://youtu.be/VlIliKCMiJs[/video]

[video=youtube_share;IP0g0H60b3o]http://youtu.be/IP0g0H60b3o[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice vids and great job.


----------

